
Ask HN: Which Programming Language is the current status quo? - acidfreaks
If someone wants to become a Web developer, which programming language is and will be more popular for upcoming years?
======
herbst
Ruby. No seriously this question cant be answered.

------
sova
depends on what you want to make. i think node/javascript is a good use of
your investigative abilities at this point.

